# bose factory amp question



## judge (Jul 30, 2008)

i have a 91 caprice w/ stock audio delco bose i got a new HU now i want to know if i can put a different amp in the car and use it with the speakers it's just the amp that is not compatible with other systms right?

how do u bypass it


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Grammar; Try It!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Bose works best uninstalled 

unless you like it, of course !


----------

